# Pot full of greatness



## Djthomp28 (Apr 30, 2020)

I just had to share this ridiculous compot. I think they are ready to come out. Don't you??

These were deflasked in June 2019. The cross is Wilbur Chang x Mystic Isle courtesy of Happypaphy.


----------



## Ray (Apr 30, 2020)

Wow! I don't know if I'd split it up or keep it as a colony in a bigger pot!


----------



## abax (Apr 30, 2020)

I wonder if you could just drop these not-so-younguns'
in a tray to see what happens. A colony sounds nice.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 1, 2020)

individual pots as the 'spring is sprung'.


----------



## Djthomp28 (May 1, 2020)

I will unpot and see what things are looking like in the pot. If they come apart easily, individual pots will be next. But if the roots are still a tangled mess, I will leave as is for a while longer. 

I used to separate paphs when I deflasked, but I am seeing faster growth with potting as a clump. I don't want them to lose momentum because I took apart too early now.


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2020)

Nice. Good luck.


----------



## Guldal (May 30, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> I used to separate paphs when I deflasked, but I am seeing faster growth with potting as a clump. I don't want them to lose momentum because I took apart too early now.



Thank you for sharing this interesting piece of information! Kind regards, Jens


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi, I see this post now for the first time. Sorry I'm late to the party! 
Congrats on growing them so well. I think you are right on your plans.
Separate them out if there are enough roots and the entanglement isn't too bad. If left alone as a pack, smaller seedlings will get further weaken from being shaded and getting bitten out in the competition. 

By the way, I'll have to share a bad news. Looking at those seedlings now, they are not what the tag says.
They are Norito Hasegawa x fairrieanum. There must have been some mistakes at the lab. One of my Wilbur Chang x Mystic Isle have also turned out to be NH x fairrieanum. The leaves are very much telling and I can tell you this with 100% assurance. 
Sorry about this but when the seedlings were tiny, I couldn't tell them apart and also I had total trust in what the lab label said. 

Hopefully some of those will turn out to be a nice version of Jade Dragon or Golden Diamond.
My seedlnigs have been growing along very nicely too. Good batches!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi Happy. Thanks for letting me know. That would be very confusing once the bloom. I am a little disappoint that these are not Wilbur Chang x Mystic Isle. But the potential for a large puffy yellow is exciting. 

Have you already bloomed ones from this set of flasks?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 5, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> Hi Happy. Thanks for letting me know. That would be very confusing once the bloom. I am a little disappoint that these are not Wilbur Chang x Mystic Isle. But the potential for a large puffy yellow is exciting.
> 
> Have you already bloomed ones from this set of flasks?



No, mines are about the same size as your seedlings. They have been surprisingly vigorous against my predictions. I still expect at least about two years before the largest seedlings come into bloom. That's only three four years out of flask. Hopefully there will be some pretty decent flowers. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jun 6, 2020)

Keep me/us posted. I was not sure if you had older ones. 

These are my most vigorous paph seedlings Their progress has been really impressive. Now these are mostly in individual pots. Thankfully the root growth matched the leaf growth, and they separated easily. Crossing my fingers also.


----------

